
Je Suis Circonflexe: Anguish from Changes to French Spelling - dpflan
http://www.economist.com/news/books-and-arts/21693551-why-minor-fiddling-french-spelling-causes-such-anguish-je-suis-circonflexe
======
jinushaun
This makes me sad. I'm currently learning French and with all the problems
around spelling and homonyms with French in general, the circumflex words are
the only ones I can reliably remember/learn! Because I'm familiar with
Spanish, the circumflex helps to guess the meaning of new words because the
circumflex is usually present to indicate a missing "s".

For example, feste -> fête, hostel -> hôtel, and isle -> île.

